# MK3 buying advice



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

About to take the plunge and get a MK3 TT. While I realise only I can make the final decision, I have some buying questions and would be grateful for any advice :idea:

I'm not going for a new one, and looking at the prices, choices seem to be between a Sport (possibly with some extras) on a 16 plate and an S-Line on a 15 plate. I'm looking for a petrol 2.0 TFSI Quattro S-Tronic. Having had two MK2 diesels that I've really enjoyed, I've driven the petrol and am ready to move over (and my mileage has reduced drastically having moved house recently).

So, my question is, would a newer Sport on a low mileage (<9000) be better than an older S-Line with a higher mileage (c. 15-20K)? I'd like the Tech Pack if possible, as I think it would make for good future resale (maybe).

And finally ... will MK2 mats and boot liner fit a MK3?

Thank you! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Unfortunately from experience the mark II mats and boot liner won't fit the mark III.

Personally I'd go for the S Line but both are great cars.

Enjoy!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

As above mats are different. The boot liner is close-ish but the rear corners are wrong.

I used this: https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/clarke- ... m-matting/

It's big enough to make two boot mats.


----------



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you for the advice - I pretty much expected the mats to be different, but was hoping ... Audi are as bad as Apple, lol [smiley=bigcry.gif] EBay, here we come ... (when I get my new car). I live in Mudshire, so will need rubber mats!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Pay a bit more for the TTS IMO, there shouldn't be much in it, and it comes with more things as standard, better brakes, seats, more power, probably better residuals and the MPG is pretty much the same too.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

If you're looking at the Quattro I think most buyers expect them to be S-Line spec and have Nav. The latter can now be easily retrofitted, but you can't really turn a Sport into an S-Line! So the smart money would be an S-Line without Nav if its priced right and then retrofit.

The Mk3 TT used market is funny. The FWD Sport models got quite cheap towards the end of last year, and I've noticed the TTS has dipped a little too. But the Quattro seems to have remained static pricewise so they're now quite a big jump from a FWD and not hugely cheaper than the TTS.


----------



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you! Am I right in thinking that all MK3 TT's can have nav retrofitted? I've seen quite a lot of conflicting information about this (especially from dealerships), so it would be good to know for sure!


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd echo the previous comment about buying a TTS.

Especially if you're looking for a Quattro to start with, you will end up paying almost as much, and for a bit more you can have 310ps and mag ride, better brakes etc.

I bought a FWD S Line 230ps 2 years ago, as I couldn't find a TTS at the time for decent money

Regretted it, only had it a year and then finally bought a TTS.

Brilliant car.

MPG is about 27ish in the TTS compared to the S Line which was 31 avge, but obviously more power + Quattro= less mpg

Seem to be starting at £25K from Audi dealers https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ICE_SALE,U


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Angusthewestie said:


> Thank you! Am I right in thinking that all MK3 TT's can have nav retrofitted? I've seen quite a lot of conflicting information about this (especially from dealerships), so it would be good to know for sure!


Yeah they've all got the hardware from the factory, but quite a few dealers won't do it so they try and deny it's possible.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

carrock said:


> I'd echo the previous comment about buying a TTS.
> 
> Especially if you're looking for a Quattro to start with, you will end up paying almost as much, and for a bit more you can have 310ps and mag ride, better brakes etc.
> 
> ...


*+1 If you can stretch to it, the TTS is the best all round value*


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Saying they start at 25k is ambitious...that particular one has done 25k miles and is a manual...go to a normal spec one and the price jumps to 30k


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes, TTS would have been my preferred but Stronic, Nav and sub 30K miles and you are talking closer to £27K mininimum which was too much for me.

New I would suggest TTS definately the best buy as they do seem to hold their value a little better. The TT I have bought with all the options on it has would have only cost £3K less than a simialrly specced TTS because the S already has more to start with (leather seats for example) but that £3K is now more like £5K in the second hand market as a 3 year old. That or a virtually naked TT but they do seem to hang around a lot longer unsold.


----------



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone, this is all food for thought.

I hadn't really considered a TTS, as the 2.0 TFSI seems to fit the bill for me, but I will add it to the search criteria, just in case. I'm really looking to spend around £25K, as I don't want finance on this, but some of the PCP deals do look very good. Insurance-wise is there much of a difference between a TFSI and the TTS (clean licence, rural low premium area)?

There seem to be a lot of TFSIs out there without nav, so it is good to know there is the option of a retrofit, as this will extend the choice now. I will keep looking!


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

This one https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...onesearchad=Used&maximum-mileage=35000&page=1 would have interested me if I could have stretched my budget to a tts and lived with it coming from an non audi main agent in terms of warranty etc. Hill assist and folding mirros seem to be the only things missing off most people's shopping list.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Angusthewestie said:


> Thank you! Am I right in thinking that all MK3 TT's can have nav retrofitted? I've seen quite a lot of conflicting information about this (especially from dealerships), so it would be good to know for sure!


Yes nav can be retrofitted. I have done it. But it is very expensive. Was charged £1500 by the dealer.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Glenc said:


> Saying they start at 25k is ambitious...that particular one has done 25k miles and is a manual...go to a normal spec one and the price jumps to 30k


Maybe so but I only searched for cars local to Manchester and from a main dealer.

Plenty of better deals available if you're prepared to travel, around £25k as I said

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ICE_SALE,U

I made a 700 mile round trip to get my TTS as it was 5 grand cheaper than the one available local to me.


----------

